# Guide to Customize PSP UI



## anu0512 (Mar 4, 2007)

> This is a Guide on how to customize many of the minor aspects of your PSP including the Battery Meter, Volume Meter, Background (w/wave), the actual wave, and the busy circle. Here are a few screenshots of my XMB after I was done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would give this ago myself but i wouldn't want to brick my PSP.


----------

